# High Protein?



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

I decided to switch Lily to Orijen to see if being grain-free would help with the tear-staining she has. I've seen it highly recommended as a brand and also got advice here that I might want to try grain-free. I've been so happy with Blue Buffalo that I switched my BC mix to that too but Lily's tear-staining has been bothering me.

My friend, who knows a lot more about dog health than I, said that 40% protein (which is what the Orijen Puppy is) is too high and can cause kidney damage. I'm thinking raw diets are probably going to be 40% or greater as well so obviously there are a lot of dogs eating that much protein. I don't want to jeopardize Lily's health and feel that grain could do that more than protein. I also can't just discount what my friend as learned and been told over many years of dog ownership.

Thoughts? Lily just turned 5 months FWIW. Thanks!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The latest thinking on a high protein diet is that it does not cause kidney problems, but can exacerbate an existing problem. Kibble is very high in protein weight for weight because it is dehydrated, and made with meat meal - most fresh meats are in the 20 - 27% range. 

You may find Lily's tear staining improves when she is fully grown - Sophy had bad staining until she was around 18 months, and Poppy had an intermittant runny eye that cleared up at about the same age. Teething can certainly make it worse!


----------

